# [Review] HP 2140 Mini-Note



## Maulwurfmann (19. April 2009)

Ich habe hier im Forum schon mehrere Reviews von andern Usern gelesen und jetzt möchte ich auch einmal selbst aktiv werden. Aus diesem Grund werde ich euch heute das neue Netbook von HP vorstellen.

Ich habe das Gerät in der Schweiz für CHF 500 erstanden.
 
*technische Daten
*CPU: Intel Atom N270 (1.6GHz), FSB 533, 512KB L2 Cache*
*Chipsatz: Intel 945GSE
Display:10.1" LCD mit LED Backlight, WSVGA (1024 x 576)
RAM: 1024MB ddr2 800
Grafik: Mobile Intel GMA 950
HDD: 160GB S-ATA, 5400rpm
Netzwerk: WLAN 802.11a/b/g/n, Gigabit LAN, Bluetooth 2.0
Anschlüsse: 2x USB2.0, VGA Out, Line In (Mikrofon in), Line Out (Kopfhörer), RJ-45, ExpressCard /54
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Home (multilingual: D/F/I/E)
Masse: 26,14 x 16,62 x 2,67 cm
Gewicht: 1.19kg

*
*  *Verpackung*
Das Gerät kommt in einer schlichten Karton-Schachtel daher. Als erstes findet man darin eine weitere Box mit Schnellstartanleitung, Treiber-CDs, den Akku und vier CDs mit dem OS in verschiedenen Sprachen. Weiter findet man das Netzteil und ein dreipoliges Stromkabel. Zu unterst im Karton befindet sich dann schliesslich das Netbook, welches sicher in Styropor gelagert ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 *Erscheinungsbild*
Auf den ersten Blick macht das Gerät mit seinem schicken Aluminium-Gehäuse einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Auf der Vorderseite befinden sich zwei mit LEDs beleuchtete Schalter. Der linke dient als Power-Knopf. Mit dem rechten werden Wlan und Bluetooth aktiviert. Eine getrennte Aktivierung dieser zwei Kommunikationsmodi ist leider nicht möglich. Klappt man das Gerät auf, so kommt die für Netbook-Verhältnisse sehr grosse Tastatur zum Vorschein. Sie füllt das 2140 in der Breite voll aus. Durch die Grösse des Keyboards bleibt aber nicht mehr viel Platz für das Touchpad übrig. Dieses ist relativ klein ausgefallen und die beiden Maustasten mussten auf die linke bzw. rechte Seite weichen. Das Display wird von einer Art Schaumstofffolie geschützt. Zieht man diese ab, so kommt der Hochglanzbildschirm zum Vorschein. Darüber befindet sich eine Kamera mit einer Auflösung von 640 * 480. Die Scharniere sind sehr stabil, da wackelt nichts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 *Anschlüsse*
Das 2140 verfügt nur über zwei USB-Ports, welche links und rechts platziert sind. Weiterhin gibts einen Ethernet- und einen VGA-Anschluss. Der letztere hat jedoch kein Gewinde um den Stecker festzuschrauben. Natürlich trifft man auch die zwei 3.5mm Klinkenstecker für Mikrofon und Kopfhörer oder Lautsprecher an. Davon sollte man auch unbedingt Gebrauch machen, denn die Lautsprecher sind, wie für Notebooks typisch, sehr schlecht. Zum Datenaustausch besitzt das Netbook zusätzlich noch einen SD-Karten-Slot. Wer auch unterwegs ins Internet möchte, kann seine  ExpressCard dank einem 54er-Steckplatz nutzen. Auch auf die Möglichkeit sein 2140 mittels Kensington-Schloss zu sichern, muss man nicht verzichten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 *Installation*
 Die erste Inbetriebnahme des Netbooks verlief relativ problemlos. Nach dem Druck auf den Powerknopf wird zuerst irgendwelche HP-Software installiert. Bei der Aktivierung der leider vorinstallierten Testversion des McAffe Antivirus blieb das Gerät dann allerdings hängen. Mittels Taskmanager konnte ich den McAffe dann aber abschiessen und das Installationsprozedere problemlos abschliessen.

 *Display*
 Das Display kommt mit einem Seitenverhältnis von 16:9 daher, was dem Standard von neuen TV-Geräten entspricht. Es verfügt über eine Auflösung von 1024 * 576 Pixel und hat eine spiegelnde Oberfläche.  Das sieht zwar toll aus, zieht aber den Staub extrem an und man sollte es nicht mit den Fingern berühren, denn sonst ist es schnell mit Fingerabdrücken übersät. Die Leuchtkraft ist gut und Farben werden natürlich und satt dargestellt. Der Bildschirm eignet sich auch bestens für die Wiedergabe von Videos.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 *Bedienung*
 Wie bereits Eingangs erwähnt, ist die Tastatur erstaunlich gross ausgefallen und es lässt sich sehr gut tippen. Das Touchepad ist zwar relativ klein, reagiert aber schon bei geringem Druck. Ein Linksklick kann durch einmaliges Antippen des Pads ausgeführt werden. So müssen die beiden Tasten, welche das Pad flankieren, nur sehr selten benutzt werden. Darüber bin ich froh, denn die Maustasten sind ziemlich schwammig und es ist kein wirklicher Druckpunkt zu erkennen. Ausserdem sind sie aus billig wirkendem Plastik gefertigt, was überhaut nicht ins Bild des sonst sehr edlen Gerätes passt. Des weitern lässt sich das Touchepad per Tastendruck deaktivieren, was sehr praktisch ist, da man beim Tippen das Pad mit dem Daumen relativ leicht touchiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 *Leistung*
Kommen wir zu einem der wichtigsten Teile jedes Tests. Wie man aus den technischen Daten oben entnehmen kann, verfügt das 2140 über Netbook-Standardkomponenten. Für Office-Arbeiten und Internet reicht das aber allemal. So verwundert es auch kaum, dass das Netbook bei SuperPi nicht gerade gut abschneidet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Auf einen 3DMark verzichte ich hier, denn das würde bei so einem Gerät nicht wirklich Sinn machen.  

 Beim “ In-place large FFTs“ Test von Prime95 erreichte der Intel Atom unbedenkliche 45°C. Während der Messung betrug die Zimmertemperatur 25°C.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Hier noch ein Bild aus HD Tune 2.55



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 *Akku*
 Da ich das Gerät erst heute in Betrieb genommen habe, kann ich dazu noch nicht allzu viel sagen. Ich war heute jedoch schon damit unterwegs und habe an diesem Review geschrieben. Dabei hielt das 2140 ca. drei Stunden durch. Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen noch einige Messungen bezüglich Laufzeit durchführen und diese dann natürlich hier posten. Hier sollte man noch erwähnen, dass ich das Netbook mit dem 3-Zellen-Akku erstanden habe. HP verkauft auch eine 6-Zellen Variante, welche allerdings viel grösser ist und deshalb unten aus dem Gerät ragt. Hierzu ein Bild welches ich von supremeva.com habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
Ich habe jetzt eine Zeitmessung beim Abspielen eines Films von der hdd vorgenommen. Dabei war das Display auf die höchste Helligkeitsstufe eingestellt und das automatische Auschalten des Bildschirms war deaktiviert. Der Ton wurde über in-ear-Kopfhöhrer bei voller Lautstärke ausgegeben. Nach 2 Stunden und 32 Minuten hat das Netbook automatisch auf Standby gestaltet. Eine Akkuladung reicht also locker, um sich unterwegs einen Spielfilm anzusehen. (Es sei denn man ist Bollywood-Fan)



 *Fazit*
Um es gleich vorweg zu nehmen: Ich würde das HP 2140 Mini-Note sofort wieder kaufen. Die Leistung ist Netbook-typisch und für diesen Einsatzbereich vollkommen ausreichend. Warum sollte man das 2140 also anderen Netbooks wie z.B. Asus' EeePC vorziehen? Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe:
 Da wäre natürlich das tolle Design. Das Gerät kommt sehr edel daher mit seinem Aluminium-Gehäuse, kein Vergleich zum billigen Plastik der meisten Konkurenten.
 Ein weiteres Plus ist die grosse Tastatur, welche fast so viel Platz zum Tippen zur Verfügung stellt wie ein 15“ Notebook.
 Das Display leuchtet sehr hell und und stellt die Farben satt dar. Zur Farbqualität trägt auch die spiegelnde Oberfläche bei, welche jedoch auch zu Reflexionen führen kann.


Insgesamt: klare Kaufempfehlung



 So, das wars also mit meinem Review. Wie eingangs bereits erwähnt, ist dies mein erster Bericht in dieser Art. Deshalb bitte ich euch, eure Meinung dazu zu posten, damit ich beim nächsten mal allfällige Fehler vermeiden kann.


----------



## Kadauz (19. April 2009)

Sieht echt gut au. Und schönes Review. Nur der 6Zeller steht ziemlich übel aus dem Gerät....


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. April 2009)

Schönes Review 
Ich werde wohl auch demnächst auf ein Notebook/Netbook sparen.
Netbooks fand ich wegen der kleinen Tastatur immer nicht so toll, aber wenn du sagst, dass das HP gut ist .
Bin auf weitere Akku-Tests gespannt .


----------



## Maulwurfmann (19. April 2009)

danke für euer lob^^
hab gerade gesehen, dass ich die technischen daten vergessen habe. sind jetzt reineditiert.


----------



## STSLeon (19. April 2009)

Hi, 

Schöner Test! Die große Tastatur weiß sicherlich zu gefallen und das Alu-Gehäuse auch. Es sieht so aus als hättest du der HP den gleichen AKKU wie der S10e von Lenovo. Der hält rund 6 Stunden


----------



## Grav3 (22. April 2009)

Schönes Review. 
Aber mal eine Frage: Wofür sind da CDs dabei?? Laufwerk scheint ja zu fehlen...


----------



## MixMasterMike (22. April 2009)

Schöner Test!

Leider ist das Notebook wegen dem geschwulst Akku unglaublich hässlich und auch der Rest sieht nicht gerade gut aus. Das Display ist viel zu klein für alles (meine Meinung), ka wer auf sowas echt Videos gucken will, sogar bei Webseiten muss man da ständig in alle Richtungen scrollen. Weiterhin ist SuperPi als Leistungstest wohl das aussageloseste was man nehmen konnte, da wären andere Programme definitiv sinnvolller gewesen, aber klar die dauern vll länger.


----------



## Maulwurfmann (22. April 2009)

naja, das mit den cd's hab ich mich auch gefragt. hp will wohl, dass man sich ein usb-laufwerk für ca. 130 euro kauft...


----------



## steffenxyz (22. April 2009)

wenn 500 chf also etwa 330 € entspricht dann sieht das preis/leistungsverhältniss echt gut aus.
warum ich mir den nicht kaufen würde, is die kurze akkulaufzeit. Aber das ist bei 3 Zellen Akkus ja normal dass die so etwa 3 h halten.
Das war das eines der hauptkriterien warum ich mir den Samsung NC10 zugelegt habe mit 6 Akku Zellen, weil der einfach ma 5-6h unter volllast läuft!
Und ich relativ oft mit ihm unterwegs bin!
Aber an dem HP haben mir echt das Design und die Tastatur gut gefallen!

MfG Steffenxyz


----------



## donlucas (23. April 2009)

Vorweg, der Test ist wirklich sehr gut...

aber ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig bei der Auflösung. nachdem beim Vorgänger HP das einzige Netbook mit einer normalen Auflösung, dafür allerdings mit VIA-Cpu bot, dachte ich, man lernt aus seinen Fehlern.

Was machen sie, anstatt die Auflösung beizubehalten? Ja sie setzen sie wegen diesem 16:9 Gehype der bei so wenig Zoll ja wohl völlig unangebracht ist statt auf der schmerzlichen, aber üblichen 1024x600 Pixel auf 1024x576 Pixel-

Beamer laufen nunmal mit 1024x768 Pixel. Dies konnte man noch kompensieren durch die Auflösung von 800x600 Pixel...

Aber nun?! Mit so einer Bescheuerten Auflösung ist Das Netbook leider für die katz....


----------



## STSLeon (24. April 2009)

@Donlucas? Wo ist da bitte das Problem? Du kanns immernoch Beamer Nativ ansteuern und trotzdem das Display ganz normal auflösen lassen. Du kannst sogar Problemlos 1680*1050 ausgeben. Mein Netbook hängt häuft am 22 Zoll. Lediglich die Asus 701 hatten damit Probleme


----------



## Maulwurfmann (24. April 2009)

ich habe jetzt mal eine Zeitmessung beim Apspielen eines Film vorgenommen.
die Ergebnisse findet ihr im Eingangspost unter Akku,


----------

